# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  لطفا کمکم کنین

## Paridokhtam

سلام این سوال برای من حیاتی هست. به سنجش هم پیام دادم  و کلی سوال کردم فقط یه کلمه گفته خیر و من نفهمیدم این خیر جواب کدوم سوال من بود.  من یه کارشناسی روزانه دارم سال ۹۹ و ۴۰۰ هم روزانه قبول شدم که نرفتم ثبت نام. با توجه به اینکه دو بار می تونیم روزانه بخونیم ایا من شانس روزانه رو هنوز دارم؟  این دو بار یعنی دو بار یه مقطع رو بخونیم وفارغ التحصیل بشیم یا این قبولی که نرفتیم ثبت نام که محاسبه میشه؟ دفترچه ثبت نامم خوندم جوابی نگرفتم. من چیکار کنم ☹️

----------


## Paridokhtam

> شما سال دوم اصلن نباید انتخاب رشته میکردی تا اون جایی که من می دونم اگه پسر هستی باید کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت داشته باشی


نه من دخترم.  رفع محرومیت کردم برای سال ۴۰۰

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> سلام این سوال برای من حیاتی هست. به سنجش هم پیام دادم  و کلی سوال کردم فقط یه کلمه گفته خیر و من نفهمیدم این خیر جواب کدوم سوال من بود.  من یه کارشناسی روزانه دارم سال ۹۹ و ۴۰۰ هم روزانه قبول شدم که نرفتم ثبت نام. با توجه به اینکه دو بار می تونیم روزانه بخونیم ایا من شانس روزانه رو هنوز دارم؟  این دو بار یعنی دو بار یه مقطع رو بخونیم وفارغ التحصیل بشیم یا این قبولی که نرفتیم ثبت نام که محاسبه میشه؟ دفترچه ثبت نامم خوندم جوابی نگرفتم. من چیکار کنم ☹️


چون انتخاب رشته کردی و نرفتی دو سال محرومی

----------


## Aliva00

شما مدرک گرفتین و اشکالی نداره که دوباره یه کارشناسی دیگه بخونید ولی چون که شما سال پیش روزانه قبول شدین امسال از روزانه محروم هستیم

----------


## _POORYA_

> چون انتخاب رشته کردی و نرفتی دو سال محرومی


*
نه اینجوری نیست*

----------


## _POORYA_

> شما مدرک گرفتین و اشکالی نداره که دوباره یه کارشناسی دیگه بخونید ولی چون که شما سال پیش روزانه قبول شدین امسال از روزانه محروم هستیم


*نه محروم نیستن قبولیای روزانه ۱۴۰۰
حتی قبولیای امسال روزانه هم سال دیگه محروم نیستند٬ سنجش دقیق اعلام نمیکنه ولی با توجه به امسال محروم نیستند
فقط روزانه کارشناسی برای بار دوم احتمالا شهریه دار میشه*

----------

